# But Butt....sitting without hurting.



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi all...
This is for those of you that ride the really long rides. Let me know what you favorite seat is. 
Brand Model and Pic if you have one.

Thanks 
OSRL


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi most rider's seat bones will hurt for the 1st 3 to 4 weeks. 
As long as it's just you're seatbones that hurt all is well.
The best way to find a saddle that works for you is find a great LBS and ask about test saddles?
The shop I work in we have have over 30 test/demo saddles 
All the best 
Ps: I live in New Zealand 

Kiwi Pete out Bikepacking somewhere ☺


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Unfortunately, I don't think you can get any idea of how comfortable a saddle is with just a short test. The ones that prove the most comfortable over a long period are often the ones that don't look or seem very very good at first. Testing saddles will only work if you can try them for a week or more.

If you look at the saddles of roadies and other people who ride a lot, they tend to be very similar. My saddle of choice is the Charge Spoon and a heck of a lot of other saddle are almost identical to it. In fact if you flip some other brand saddles over you'll find 'Charge' stamped in the plastic. A version with slightly more padding is the Madison Flux. 

I find that the secret to getting used to a saddle is frequency of riding over duration. If you ride the bike every day for thirty minutes you probably won't have any major issues. If you haven't been on the bike for three-weeks then ride it all day it is going to hurt, irrespective of what the saddle is like.


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Yes that's why we (at my place of work) run demo saddles that one can take and ride any one for up to 4 weeks. 

Time to sleep and go riding tomorrow morning (Sunday)
🙂

Kiwi Pete out Bikepacking somewhere ☺


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

NZPeterG said:


> Yes that's why we (at my place of work) run demo saddles that one can take and ride any one for up to 4 weeks.


Ideal.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

ISM PL 1.1

I cannot ride those antique pain machines that can do permanent damage anymore~

ISM


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

back when i was road biking i really liked the fizik aliante on my road bike. so when it came time for new saddle on my mountain bike, i went with the mountain version of it. i really like it. that was more than a few years ago tho. and there alot of different models of it now.

i also like the fizik gobi saddle for long rides. but you may hate both of them.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

OldschoolReloaded said:


> Hi all...
> This is for those of you that ride the really long rides. Let me know what you favorite seat is.
> Brand Model and Pic if you have one.
> 
> ...


- Up to 10hrs or so MTBing = WTB Pure [aka Pure V]
- Up to 12hrs or so bikepacking on gravel [sitting most of the time] = Brooks B17
- Up to 18hrs+ sitting = Selle Anatomica Titanico

For MTBing I don't sit for an extended period so the WTB saddles are light, durable and comfy unless I start riding 10 days+ back to back at which point I start to notice the saddle.

The Brooks and SA saddles I can ride for the periods above essentially indefinitely.

I don't wear bike diapers or use lotions down there for my rides. Just my day-to-day synthetic boxers.

YMMV - the only way to figure this out is to try a bunch of saddles that seem to be working for folks with similar anatomy. Easier said than done, but there is no way to just research it online and get success.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

*PEOPLE !!!! Thanks...*

:thumbsup:
Thanks for the suggestions. I would love to test some out and will try to do that. I use a Brooks Cambium on my fat bike and really like it. What I like is the fact that it does not absorb water, but sucks for long distant rides. I had a gel seat (?brand) that used on a long cross country ride. I still wore the padded shorts and monkey butt, and it was comfortable. Although when facing colder days the gel got hard and the seat soaked up water, which ended even a mild ride in rainy weather. I like the reviews of the ISM seats but have yet to try one. FYI: I tend to sit more so that makes a diff too.
Oh...its your opinions that I am looking for.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> ...My saddle of choice is the Charge Spoon


Thanks...I like the camo colored one but can't figure out which model it is.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

Osco said:


> ISM PL 1.1
> 
> I cannot ride those antique pain machines that can do permanent damage anymore~
> 
> ISM


I do plan to try one of these.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Big fan of specialized saddles. Not only do that have good long haul comfort but the stability & platform to pedal from is second to no other saddle I've tried. I have the henge on my trail bike.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

OldschoolReloaded said:


> Thanks...I like the camo colored one but can't figure out which model it is.


There only are two, so you can tell by the price. The thing that does differ on the cheap ones is the cover material. The black and white ones have smooth, shiny fake leather. The brown saddle has a cover which is more like suede and I didn't like it. It gripped your clothes and skin so nipped and pulled them where as you slide on the smooth covers.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

When I rode part of the TD route back in June, I found that the saddle was was good for 6 to 8 hours could turn on you after 9 hours. After 3 days of 10+ hours in the saddle, I developed a bad heat rash right through the middle and couldn't sit.

In my post mortem, my analysis taught me a few things that I have put into action. One thing is that the salt in sweat can start to form salt crystals. When that happens in a hot area, you start to get rubbing. Hence...

I now use a Rivet Cycle Works saddle. They are leather and slotted through the middle to allow good flex and most importantly air to flow. Keeping it cool. I also have a Selle Anatomica saddle, but there are too many stories of stretching and rail bending for me to rely on them. It took a bit to get my Rivet saddle broken in; however, once broken in, it has become quite comfortable.

There are 2 forms of saddles, 1 style is a padded cushion and the other acts more like a hammock. Leather ones are like a hammock. My new preference because they will break in to your anatomy.

I also ride with compression shorts that do not have any padding in them. IMHO chamois does nothing more than provide a hot and wet environment in an area that should be cool and dry. If you must have padded shorts, always have 2 pairs and wash them thoroughly between every ride. The bulk and weight of 4 pair of compression shorts is about the same as one set of bib shorts. They wash out quick and dry fast and also pack great into any available nook or cranny of a frame or seat bag.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

bakerjw said:


> I also ride with compression shorts that do not have any padding in them. IMHO chamois does nothing more than provide a hot and wet environment in an area that should be cool and dry.


This has been my experience as well. Over the years I have used padded seats, shorts, liners etc but I actually prefer loose shorts with no padding. Once your backside is tough enough it keeps you cooler and more comfortable.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> There only are two, so you can tell by the price. The thing that does differ on the cheap ones is the cover material. The black and white ones have smooth, shiny fake leather. The brown saddle has a cover which is more like suede and I didn't like it. It gripped your clothes and skin so nipped and pulled them where as you slide on the smooth covers.


Thanks...
Ya know...I just don't like the slippery seats. I like a seat that allows me to stay planted better. I have a Brooks Flyer and did not like it for that reason, as well as the fact that the rain really messed it up. Yes I did all the waterproofing but it did not do much at all. So having a waterproof covering that is not slippery is best for me.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

OldschoolReloaded said:


> Ya know...I just don't like the slippery seats.


Sure, each to their own. I know the brown Spoon is not slippy. The camo one I don't know about.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

vikb said:


> -
> - Up to 18hrs+ sitting = Selle Anatomica Titanico
> .


+1 
Best saddle I've used or found.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

woody.1 said:


> +1
> Best saddle I've used or found.


Yup. I don't have back to back 18hr days in me so those SA saddles basically allow me to unlimited 100% discomfort free riding without any special bike shorts. That's pretty darn sweet.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

The first leather saddle I ever used was a SA leather. I told a friend who rode part of the TD with me about it so he bought one. He did an overnighter up in Idaho where he lives and had a rail bend on him. He is a lot lighter than I am so I was real surprised.
I have one on our tandem now and it still works great. The leather was more pliable than the Rivet. I'm just worried about rails bending.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

bakerjw said:


> The first leather saddle I ever used was a SA leather. I told a friend who rode part of the TD with me about it so he bought one. He did an overnighter up in Idaho where he lives and had a rail bend on him. He is a lot lighter than I am so I was real surprised.
> I have one on our tandem now and it still works great. The leather was more pliable than the Rivet. I'm just worried about rails bending.


I used a SA saddle for 3yrs on my 6" travel AM bike. I'm 190lbs with no issues. This was the roadie version since they didn't have the MTB version at the time.

The SA has really long rails. If you get tempted to push the saddle to one end or the other it can bend. If I keep the saddle in the middle of the range I haven't had issues.

Next SA I buy I'll get the MTB version and give that a try.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi again...
So has anyone tried the Cobb Randee?









Remember that I want _this_ saddle for long distance rides..

Just curious if any of you have used this model.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

vikb said:


> I used a SA saddle for 3yrs on my 6" travel AM bike. I'm 190lbs with no issues. This was the roadie version since they didn't have the MTB version at the time.
> 
> The SA has really long rails. If you get tempted to push the saddle to one end or the other it can bend. If I keep the saddle in the middle of the range I haven't had issues.
> 
> Next SA I buy I'll get the MTB version and give that a try.


What's the MTB version?

I've only seen them designated as X, NSX, etc.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

bikeny said:


> What's the MTB version?
> 
> I've only seen them designated as X, NSX, etc.


https://selleanatomica.com/products/nsx-series

It's not listed as MTB specific or anything, but it's their stiffer/burlier saddle. That said I used the original on my AM bike for years with no issues.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

vikb said:


> https://selleanatomica.com/products/nsx-series
> 
> It's not listed as MTB specific or anything, but it's their stiffer/burlier saddle. That said I used the original on my AM bike for years with no issues.


Gotcha, I though that was just the same saddle without the slot.


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

I also have had good luck with Specialized Henge, but currently use Selle Anatomica X. For me, it's been comfortable from new.

Bike shop says it's too wide for me based on sit-bone measurement (110mm) but if it's comfortable that's ultimately what matters.

I will say that in one year and appx 2,500 miles, it has stretched a lot. Like half of the tension bolt's length.

This is on Salsa El Mariachi and Salsa Deadwood.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

NDTransplant said:


> Bike shop says it's too wide for me based on sit-bone measurement (110mm) but if it's comfortable that's ultimately what matters.


I don't believe that the sit bone width rules that apply to regular saddles (i.e. padded) also apply to leather saddles like the SA, Rivet, Brooks, etc... The leather ones are more like a hammock. Now they can be too narrow where your sit bones are resting on the metal frame of the saddle but if they are wider than your sit bones, you just have more of a margin. Just my opinion as I have become a leather saddle convert.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

bakerjw said:


> I also _*had*_ a Selle Anatomica saddle, but there are too many stories of stretching and rail bending for me to rely on them.


^^^This^^^

I used SA saddles for about 3 years, NSX series both with & without cutout. Super comfortable saddle for long days (think 18 hour+ slogs over rugged AZ terrain). I finally had to ditch them for good as I couldn't rely on them in the backcountry. Bent rails, popped rivets & broken tension screw clamp *X2*. (I'm 180 lbs w/pack on) I do think Vikb is spot on re: rails, if the saddle stays mounted in the center, it should be fine. Pretty sure that was the root cause of my bent rail issue, however other saddles have been mounted similarly and didn't bend. I also noticed quite a bit of leather stretching as many users have noted. One other thought, their customer service had been great until my most recent issue with the tension screw bracket. Emails went unanswered, just flat out ignored. I wasn't even asking for a warranty replacement, just wanted some feedback from them on why the failures were occurring. So, I moved on. YMMV.

In the meantime, I've transitioned over to a Brooks B-17. So far so good on quite a few long days on the mtb. I'm also going to try an Ergon SMR3 Pro.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

I really like my Specialized Avatar Gel.

With this saddle I've done touring, as in 500k a week for two weeks straight. I've also done a much longer time, for three months straight, riding up to 5 days in a row with 60-100 miles a day.

They come in different widths, so you can get an idea fit. I'm huge, so I need the 155mm. The more padded saddles generally come in the widest widths.


----------

